# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Orbbec Persee, camera-computer, Orbbec 3D Technology International Inc., Troy, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Orbbec 3D Technology International Inc.

"Orbbec Persee: World's First 3D Camera-Computer" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Products - Persee update
February 16, 2016

----------

